# Wife Literally Disposes of Husband's Bit



## MA-Caver (Jul 12, 2011)

The shade of Loreena appears in this article from the smoking gun based on a actual police report. 
Now I can imagine a woman's rage and the aforementioned lady was evident of that. But the details aren't clear because he's laid up in the hospital and she is not talking. In the process of a divorce I'd say this just cuts it too close for a justified cause. 
Uh, not for the weak.
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/revolting/severed-penis-put-in-garbage-disposal-836290 and the actual police report...  http://www.thesmokinggun.com/file/disposed-penis


----------



## David43515 (Jul 12, 2011)

OOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!

*pant,pant,pant* OOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## malteaser14 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha!! This woman has done something I have only dreamt of!! ... With one guy who really does deserve it... I'm not a complete sadist!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 17, 2012)

Death Penalty!


----------



## malteaser14 (Jun 17, 2012)

Glad I live in the uk where there's no death penalty!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 17, 2012)

malteaser14 said:


> Glad I live in the uk where there's no death penalty!


They might make a few exceptions if this catches on, in the UK.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 17, 2012)

I have to say that I am a little shocked that anyone would think that such an act was justified under any circumstances.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder why she believes he deserves it.


----------



## malteaser14 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I have to say that I am a little shocked that anyone would think that such an act was justified under any circumstances.



In my circumstances it is more than justifiable to want to see a particular individual suffer such pain, that said, I have neither done this or have any intention for doing so! Although reading a few of the posts on here of instructors and masters abusing little boys and girls makes think that that would be the start of a fitting punishment. Just my opinion


----------



## ShudoMom (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't have male anatomy and that still hurts! Wonder what he did to make her so mad?!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 17, 2012)

Youch! That has to hurt! What did he do to piss her off?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 17, 2012)

ShudoMom said:


> I don't have male anatomy and that still hurts! Wonder what he did to make her so mad?!


Probably something similar to what women do to deserve the abuse they get when mutilated.


----------

